# Road-friendly hair



## Badly Drawn Girl

Hey soooo - this may seem a little irrelevant so I really hope I'm not violating any unspoken rules lol, but I'll take a chance and say...I'm trying to figure out what to do with my hair...lol.

I've had super short pixie hair for the majority of my life. I use #4 clippers on the sides and back and the top gets spiked out. It has been this way since I was 15 or so so I have zero experience cutting and styling hair of any significant length. For various reasons, I started growing it out last summer and this past August was the last time I ever had it cut. (Mostly b/c I had to take a break from modeling so I had no pressing need to trim it every month.)

So, here's my conundrum:

Since I'm going to be on the road for a little while I figured it would be fun to get a one-off cut that's probably a little more extreme than I'd normally get. I will probably just chop it all off once I get back, so I could do some whacky shit with it if I wanted - BUT, I want to pick a style that's still flattering because you know...looks always help when thumbing for rides, lol. Super short pixie cut requires almost no styling or upkeep, so something similar that's not going to require lots of effort to look not-horrible when I'm camping outside and not washing it...would be ideal.

As I mentioned I have no hairstyling experience so I have no idea where to get ideas and no real idea of where to get it cut in the first place (I always just did it myself). Is anybody kind of good at this sort of thing? Any chicks that cut hair? Anyone who knows anyone who does around NYC? Etc etc.

If it helps, I'll try to attach a pic of the length it's at now...it's just above chin length all the way around (much longer in the back) and my bangs are fully grown out as well as all the choppy layers. Here are a couple examples of what it normally looks like too.

If anyone is bored enough to respond, in advance I thank yooooooou!

Front:







Side:


----------



## Jersey cat

Mohawk


----------



## creature

you know..

i once had a friend who enjoyed short hair, but when she wanted a longer look, she just wore a wig..
i think she picked up something used for a couple of bucks at a secondhand shop, washed it, & voila! short haired blond to long haired brunette in an instant!

she still looked great, too : )


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

creature said:


> you know..
> 
> i once had a friend who enjoyed short hair, but when she wanted a longer look, she just wore a wig..
> i think she picked up something used for a couple of bucks at a secondhand shop, washed it, & voila! short haired blond to long haired brunette in an instant!
> 
> she still looked great, too : )


Wigs are fun. I have worn a few of them for shoots (it can be hard for photographers when you only have one hair "look" though, I'll say, at least 50% of my bookings are because of my short hair. Not all people can pull it off). (Well, formerly-short hair.)

And yes a mohawk was the general idea, but I wanted to do something a little different than just the standard 'hawk cut. Something asymmetrical?


----------



## Matt Derrick

cut off half, shave it to the scalp. then cut under the other side to the scalp so it's kinda like a mohawk fallen over to the side? like this:

View attachment latest?cb=20110118205121


----------



## Jersey cat

Basically a down mohawk


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

Matt Derrick said:


> cut off half, shave it to the scalp. then cut under the other side to the scalp so it's kinda like a mohawk fallen over to the side? like this:


...Okay I have to know what video game that's from.


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

I guess the only other issue is that I'm blonde, so I can't really shave huge parts right down to the scalp because my hair is so light it just makes it look like I have mange or something. No one wants to pick up a blonde chick with mange.


----------



## creature

a large, hollow, multicolored, unclosed triangle?


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

Maybe I will just shave half and put a plastic collander on top of it. And grow a goatee.


----------



## sean p

Looks good the way it is


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

sean p said:


> Looks good the way it is


Except it's a year's worth of not being the way it is anymore.

It's cool, I'll figure something out. I'm seriously considering going the Gary Oldman route. Plastic doesn't need to be washed (theoretically).


----------



## Flemmings

Don't have any input for your original hair question, but....



Badly Drawn Girl said:


> ...Okay I have to know what video game that's from.



It's either from Fallout 3 or Fallout New Vegas. But, Probably from New Vegas as there is a roving gang of house wives that wear that dress. but that chick is wearing a slave collar so IDK.


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

Lielanthris said:


> It's either from Fallout 3 or Fallout New Vegas. But, Probably from New Vegas as there is a roving gang of house wives that wear that dress. but that chick is wearing a slave collar so IDK.


Nice. Sexy. Looks heavy.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

This.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

... but seriously, it looks good the way it is in the pics.


----------



## creature

i agree with sean..

i also know somebody who wears a colander .. no kidding..


but.. is this about uniqueness of a hairstyle, or looks to attract a ride or..?

i mean, if you want something extreme & yet flattering, in order to attract a ride, you want to *not* look like a meth head, & still look ordinary enough to carry on a conversation.. if you go 'extreme' you'll just up your chances for getting a ride from extremes..
the folks who understand the cut would probably pick you up regardless..

maybe what you need to do is wear a hat.

not trying to sound too jocular, but what do you want your hair to say?

how different do you want it to be?

& sean is right.

you look like a good, solid, traveling sis..
if that's yer core, why worry about anything else?

there isn't any competition going on, & unless yer a city girl, the sky really doesn't care..

you said "Since I'm going to be on the road for a little while I figured it would be fun to get a one-off cut that's probably a little more extreme than I'd normally get."
does that mean that going on the road is intended to be a statement of some sort, or that you think you need to make a statement, since you are on the road?

are you traveling because you want to travel?


what's 'extreme' & what is a 'little more extreme'?

"Super short pixie cut requires almost no styling or upkeep, so something similar that's not going to require lots of effort to look not-horrible when I'm camping outside and not washing it...would be ideal."

you could go for a military flat-top..

but... say.. a *high* flat-top.. not as high as grace jones, maybe, but if you have a stiffer hair, you could do a nice one that you can wash with bar soap..

hell.. maybe a triangular flat-top, but full..

dunno..

personally, since i am an old timer, i prefer a little cover over the ears..

i suspect, style-wise, that's an element that would maximize rides..
a triangle or blunted triangle might be off enough to keep the shits away..

anyways.. if you need style for yourself, or an easy cut, but still want to max yer rides, maybe a hat *is* a decent idea.. especially if yer in high sun areas..
something cotton that you can soak, with a good brim..

good luck!!


----------



## Matt Derrick

Badly Drawn Girl said:


> ...Okay I have to know what video game that's from.



haha yeah, that's from the fallout games, 'new vegas' specifically. i'm in love with all things post apocalyptic, and it's one of my all time favorite time sucks.


----------



## drewski




----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

creature said:


> is this about uniqueness of a hairstyle, or looks to attract a ride or..?


Mostly this is about a uniqueness of look...I guess is what I'm thinking. And what I meant was mostly that being on the road is supposed to be a statement.

(...There are all sorts of fancy philosophical reasons and motivations behind the above but since we're all on a budget and schedule here I'll just stick to the facts.)

My concern about catching rides is basically the only limit I have on extremity when it comes to style. So, the bottom line is I would like to do something as crazy as possible without severely limiting my travel prospects. Though I guess what I am being told is that I look normal enough already to not have to worry about such things. Maybe ultimately I am just being too vain, haha.


----------



## creature

my general idea..

just a grace jones photo easy enough to do a little smudging..


----------



## sean p

Viking_Adventurer said:


> This.
> 
> View attachment 22407


rufiooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!
Yeah f it go trihawk


----------



## Tude

Oh my gosh - you are totally cute with the pixie cut!! How about some color? I soo wish they had some of the psychodelic colors and such when I was in my teens and 20's - I would have had flaming red or raspberry colored hair. And shaved the sides of my head too. Even tatted there as well.  My body is my art ...


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

Tude said:


> Oh my gosh - you are totally cute with the pixie cut!! How about some color? I soo wish they had some of the psychodelic colors and such when I was in my teens and 20's - I would have had flaming red or raspberry colored hair. And shaved the sides of my head too. Even tatted there as well.  My body is my art ...


Yes! I was thinking of a streak of color...probably just black, for contrast...also something I have never done. My mind may be blown. (On a practical note, how easy would it be to strip black dye afterwards?)

The Rufio look is tempting as well. I fear it would not have the same impact without the feathers or the bone vest, though. Also may be lost on individuals born later than 1989.


----------



## Odin

OK... I'm buzzed and I woke up this morning after finally... finally after a long time getting smoked up with a real chill sativa. 

(Thanks to some real chill friends)

So I played Street fighter last night. 

And I could just suggest go with the Mohawk down the middle to the nape of the neck... but do a braid somewhere? Like a braid at the nape of your neck with whats long there or if your hair is long enough do a braid along the whole Mohawk... 


OKay don't even know how that is doable... (i'm no hair specialist person.) but I can imagine it. 

:



woooo waaaaa


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

Odin said:


> I could just suggest go with the Mohawk down the middle to the nape of the neck... but do a braid somewhere? Like a braid at the nape of your neck with whats long there or if your hair is long enough do a braid along the whole Mohawk...


Yeah man that was actually exactly what I was thinking!...also not sure if my hair is long enough (probably not but could give it a shot) but I was definitely thinking braids or knots...something semi-permanent like that.

This is the look that seems to be making the rounds...it's a tight herringbone side braid.






Another version:






My original idea was a knot 'hawk like this, but I sincerely doubt my hair is long enough for it.






But I'm thinking maybe one of the side braids is the way to go.


----------



## Odin

How does one even do a herringbone braid? Seems you would need like a power drill with a weave bit. ? ? ::borg::

(I have no clue what I'm talking about... )::bag::

Wow... weed musta made me fashion savvy... those are all good looking styles. ::cigar::

Though I'm not a pretty girl so I don't know about it first hand. ::woot::

Being a rough neck I like the last one. Looks natural just like she woke up and said. I'm too cool for you [world] ::

Har har... :ldman::


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Real Crazy: let it go and wake up in the morning and ignore it. Been my "style" since high school and I have a receding balding head


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

Odin said:


> How does one even do a herringbone braid? Seems you would need like a power drill with a weave bit. ? ? ::borg::


Little-disclosed fact: 73% of all popular women's fashion including hair and makeup requires some form of heavy construction/industrial-strength chemical or mechanical intervention.


----------



## Kal

Do what makes you happy. I for one keep mine very short so I don't have to deal with bed hair I hate it when my hair sticks up all over the place. I also ware a hat to avoid sunburn I have had this happen to me before it kind of hurts.


----------



## Dmac

I agree with @Kal , I like my hair very short, it is just easier to deal with that way.


----------



## drewski




----------



## Deleted member 2626

Mwhahahaj


----------



## Mikael Runefoot

Do like a mohawk thingie exceot keep a rat tail get it as long as possibke till u can start to tie in a friends dread or two then have a mohawk but the bag of it dreadzzz


----------



## WanderLost Radical

If your only worry is to get picked up, try a cap or a hat. it's cheaper than a wig, and hides your haircut just fine. That's usually what I wear when I wanna look clean.


----------



## Odin

@drewski nice photo... I didn't know you're living the thug life. ::eyepatch::



Badly Drawn Girl said:


> Little-disclosed fact: 73% of all popular women's fashion including hair and makeup requires some form of heavy construction/industrial-strength chemical or mechanical intervention.



Yup, thast my vocation. I'm a sharecropper running a combine harvester for industrial weave production. We grow high quality fields of genetically modified horse hair flax. Supermodels have high demand for superior extensions. ::cigar::

So have you made a decision?::cyclops::


----------



## drewski

Odin said:


> @drewski nice photo... I didn't know you're living the thug life. ::eyepatch::
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, thast my vocation. I'm a sharecropper running a combine harvester for industrial weave production. We grow high quality fields of genetically modified horse hair flax. Supermodels have high demand for superior extensions. ::cigar::
> 
> So have you made a decision?::cyclops::


Dude I honestly wish that was me.


----------



## Art101

Keep the pixie it looks good.I dont know throw some Manic Panic violet streak on the side and it would be epic.As for me its time for the summer shave job and biccing of the dome.


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

drewski said:


> View attachment 22420


I...wow. You just blew my mind a little.



Odin said:


> @drewskiYup, thast my vocation. I'm a sharecropper running a combine harvester for industrial weave production. We grow high quality fields of genetically modified horse hair flax. Supermodels have high demand for superior extensions. ::cigar::


Ahahahahahaha.

This is dubiously related, but I was in rehab once and there was this ghettofabulous girl named Latoya who, I dunno if she smuggled in drugs or if she was just crazy enough to be SUUUUUPER medicated, but she would regularly nod off and when she did, her weave would sort of slip down her forehead. It was hard to concentrate in AA meetings because everyone was waiting for the weave to fall on the floor. It usually had Doritos cheese in it too.



> So have you made a decision?::cyclops::



I'm just gonna see a girl who knows a fair bit about hair...I dunno exactly what I can do with it at this length so I'll just let her figure it out. Stay tuned.


----------



## Leap

what's wrong with long hair? been rocking it since 2012 and it only ever gets in the way when I look down. and then if it's actually bothering me I just put on my bandanna and problem solved. usually gets washed/rinsed once every 1-2 weeks when I find a river or something


----------



## Art101

So you inspired me to get the summer cut on


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl

Ghostbo said:


> So you inspired me to get the summer cut on
> View attachment 22491


Well done! I finally convinced my boyfriend to cut his hair back into the Travis Bickle 'hawk. Now all I have to tackle is this winter beard of his...I told him birds would start nesting in it if he didn't get rid of it ASAP.


----------

